# Anyone else seen this? Guitar Center exclusive Ibanez S5EX1



## Ironberry (Jul 29, 2010)

I tried searching, but nada.







I got an add from guitarcenter today and saw this, and I tried searching here and on google (which shockingly only brought 2 results).

I think it's fitting for this to have SEX in it's name.

S5EX1 - Ibanez Guitar Wiki


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 29, 2010)

I get the feeling that not a single one of them are going to look that good.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks cool, but that's about it. The specs are identical to non-GC exclusive models.


----------



## Enselmis (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd hit that.


I prefer the S without the middle single coil though.


----------



## goth_fiend (Jul 31, 2010)

Im digging it, and I do want an s-series....hmmm


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 31, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Looks cool, but that's about it. The specs are identical to non-GC exclusive models.



Isn't that true of almost all exclusive models xD


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 31, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Isn't that true of almost all exclusive models xD



Sure is nowadays, though occasionally you get things that are a bit different. 

You probably weren't playing guitar then, but in the late 90's GC had some AMAZING J-Custom/Prestige caliber exclusives.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 31, 2010)

Well how about that, an Ibanez I actually like.


----------



## nolow (Jul 31, 2010)

I didn't know that Ibanez did exclusive guitars for stores, but then again I have not really been paying attetion to what they were bringing out recently. Until I saw the RGD, I remember the ugly guitars with the red brick tops and the spider web designs. They seem to care what there guitars look like again. Some really nice modles have been coming through recently.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 31, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You probably weren't playing guitar then, but in the late 90's GC had some AMAZING J-Custom/Prestige caliber exclusives.



Nah I'm pretty sure I was more concerned with pokemon... or digimon... or something more than likely ending in *mon* and my gameboy.

Wish I got into guitar that early.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 31, 2010)

nolow said:


> I didn't know that Ibanez did exclusive guitars for stores, but then again I have not really been paying attetion to what they were bringing out recently. Until I saw the RGD, I remember the ugly guitars with the red brick tops and the spider web designs. They seem to care what there guitars look like again. Some really nice modles have been coming through recently.



Look into what Ibanez does for Japanese stores such as Kurosawa, Ishibashi, and Ikebe.


----------



## nolow (Jul 31, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Look into what Ibanez does for Japanese stores such as Kurosawa, Ishibashi, and Ikebe.


 
All of that is pure porn, we just dont get this in the UK (as far as I know), on the other hand we have Blackmachines and Bare Knuckles.

btw I'd hate to imagine what the shipping costs of those would be like.


----------



## mrp5150 (Jul 31, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Well how about that, an Ibanez I actually like.



Yeah, same here. I agree with Adam though. There's no way the guitar is going to look as amazing as in that picture.


----------



## clint1009 (Jul 31, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Sure is nowadays, though occasionally you get things that are a bit different.
> 
> You probably weren't playing guitar then, but in the late 90's GC had some AMAZING J-Custom/Prestige caliber exclusives.



That's magnificent!


----------



## MUFASA (Jul 31, 2010)

i actually saw it the guitar center over here in Cali, looks really sweet on display.


----------



## abyss258 (Aug 3, 2010)

We got one yesterday at the store I work at and it really does look awesome. We got the black/grey one. I don't really care for how it plays or feels though.. I like the S540WK a lot more for some reason.


----------



## Jarmake (Aug 5, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Sure is nowadays, though occasionally you get things that are a bit different.
> 
> You probably weren't playing guitar then, but in the late 90's GC had some AMAZING J-Custom/Prestige caliber exclusives.



That thing is PURE SEXXX! Oh my god..


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 5, 2010)

clint1009 said:


> That's magnificent!




 Pink Guitars are the best.


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Aug 6, 2010)

working at guitar center i get to see all these new guitars as the come in. like someone said i was a little sceptical that they would look as good as the pictures, but i have to admit these do look good, the trans black is really nice. im not a fan of the s series input jack in the front of the body so ill have to pass.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 6, 2010)

Pretty ugly imo. :/


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 6, 2010)

That flame top looks more like black lines on an orange finish


----------



## Ironberry (Aug 6, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> That flame top looks more like black lines on an orange finish



Zebrawood top my friend.


----------



## terminus (Aug 25, 2010)

Was at Guitar Center today and saw this there. It was easily the sexiest non-PRS in the store.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 26, 2010)

Saw and played the version of this one that is gray and black...it is pretty damn awesome. To bad some little bastard screwed with the trem a bunch


----------



## Nonservium (Aug 28, 2010)

Those actually look that good in person but when you pick them up, meh.


----------



## mrp5150 (Aug 28, 2010)

Someone posted these pics on Rig Talk...


----------



## Xaios (Aug 28, 2010)

Any word on where these are built?


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 28, 2010)

Certain they are Indonesian made.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 28, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Certain they are Indonesian made.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 28, 2010)

Max, more pictures of pink awesome guitar please.


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 29, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I get the feeling that not a single one of them are going to look that good.



I saw one in person the other day and it looked that awesome.


----------



## AeonSolus (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a feeling that that top is stained Zebrano


----------



## splinter8451 (Aug 31, 2010)

Saw one in person the other day and it was just as vivid as the first pic in this thread. It felt alright too for an Indo Ibby. Wasn't expecting it to be Prestige quality or anything


----------



## jmvirgil (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry to bump an old thread... any more info on these guitars? Anyone else have one that can offer feedback or reviews on it? I'm highly considering this seeing how I love the s-series.


----------



## Jackrat (Sep 6, 2011)

jmvirgil said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread... any more info on these guitars? Anyone else have one that can offer feedback or reviews on it? I'm highly considering this seeing how I love the s-series.


Hey man I own one. I love it dude. Reliable and great feel right from the factory. I've never had to take mine in for a setup, I'll put it that way. The action is crazy nice. On mine anyway. I don't know bro, results may vary. Can I get some verification on this top? Is it veneer? or the real deal.


----------

